# Happy Birthday rmb, MICWARFIELD, sastark, regener8ed, unlearnedlearner, rexfire,...



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 29, 2010)

24 members are celebrating their birthday on 11-29-2010:

-rmb (born 1999, Age: 11)
-MICWARFIELD (born 1999, Age: 11)
-sastark (born 1999, Age: 11)
-regener8ed (born 1999, Age: 11)
-unlearnedlearner (born 1999, Age: 11)
-rexfire (born 1999, Age: 11)
-Answerman (born 1999, Age: 11)
-inspector (born 1999, Age: 11)
-alwaysreforming (born 1999, Age: 11)
-sailorswife (born 1999, Age: 11)
-Rich Barcellos (born 1999, Age: 11)
-Learner (born 1999, Age: 11)
-satz (born 1999, Age: 11)
-LarryCook (born 1999, Age: 11)
-mossy (born 1999, Age: 11)
-duncan001 (born 1999, Age: 11)
-Matthew Glover (born 1999, Age: 11)
-jacobiloved (born 1999, Age: 11)
-Ken S. (born 1999, Age: 11)
-Dena (born 1999, Age: 11)
-Pergamum (born 1999, Age: 11)
-Miller (born 1999, Age: 11)
-BuddyOfDavidClarkson (born 1999, Age: 11)
-MAV (born 1999, Age: 11)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday youngsters!


----------



## Berean (Nov 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the 6th grade class at Calvin Elementary.


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 29, 2010)

Part of the very young earth movement.


----------

